
Ask HN: Where to find article writers who are knowledgeable about a topic? - RoboticsAU
I&#x27;m looking to hire somebody to write articles on robotics and AI for http:&#x2F;&#x2F;roboticsaustralia.org and wondering if anybody has suggestions for finding good writers who are actually interested in and knowledgeable about a specific topic. I&#x27;ve posted in forums, looked on Upwork etc. and not really had any luck.
======
hluska
I've hired/mentored and worked with a ton of writers at varying experience
levels. So, I have a note of caution - often, your results will be better if
you optimize for research skills and the ability to write professionally.
Subject matter experts often suck with deadlines and they're hellish to edit!!

That said, if I was looking for robotics/AI writers, I'd go to my local
University and talk to the Computer Science/Software Engineering/Electrical
Engineering student associations.

Good luck!

------
git-pull
I think Quora would be a good starting point.

Maybe by googling:

site:quora.com robotics

And seeing the people who answer and good writers.

Also, consider scientific journals and people who are PhD candidates at
universities.

This balances their expertise with their willingness to be pitched to write on
the subject.

------
codegladiator
Stackoverflow,

edit: i was once hired thru stackoverflow, for writing here
[http://www.baeldung.com/](http://www.baeldung.com/). They had a screening
process, made me write one article to test and then finally onboard.

------
paulcole
What's your budget? A good, professional writer will get interested in a hurry
if the price is right.

------
steven_braham
Maybe on Medium? They have great search functionality and lot's of high
quality content.

